# How deep do you hook?



## TexasGuy

mitchell said:


> I know from recurve days that the theory is that you need to hook deep into the fingers to relax the hand and get a clean release.
> 
> But with higher let off, and a hard wall, do you guys hook deeply? And do you drop a finger? Does anybody use the finger tips?
> 
> As always, I am experimenting. Thanks for your feedback.



With a 65% let-off compound and fingers, I shoot off my fingertips ("hook" is not quite to the first joint of my fingers).....

Gives me a much cleaner release, with less tendency to "pluck" the string away from my face upon release.....easier to pull straight-back off the wall....

I draw split-finger.....index finger above/middle and ring below nock.....and drop the top (index) finger as I near full-draw.....anchor with two below....no pinch at all when shooting my 42" Mathews Apex....


----------



## NeilM

Looking at the marks on my glove, I hold mainly with my middle finger, with the string pretty much in the groove of the first joint, the string then runs across the tips of my index and ring fingers.

I do draw back with all three fingers, but relax at full draw. I shoot one finger above and two below (as required by the class I shoot in) and maintain contact with all three fingers. I anchor with my index finger in the corner of my mouth.

I shoot an 05 Constitution with a DL of 30 3/4". 

I'm married have two kids both at uni.....oh! Too much information...right!


----------



## marcusjb

I put the string right up almost to the first crease on my fingers. I draw with three fingers (two under, one over) and drop the bottom finger at full draw.


----------



## three under

Shoot three under with the string 50% back on the tips.


----------



## Arrow

I hook to the first joint and draw one over, two under. I drop the index finger. 

I have 4 kids, a wife, and two dogs. I love to sleep in shorts and do not drink soda pop.

Way to much information, but had to do it as well.

Arrow


----------



## Hollowpoint

I hook on the first joint of my index and middle fingers, shooting split finger.
90% of the weight is on my bottom (middle) finger.....I release the same and my lower (third) finger never touches the string.
My middle finger is calloused and a little bigger than the other.
Too much info there Jay.:wink:


----------



## Artúr

mitchell said:


> I know from recurve days that the theory is that you need to hook deep into the fingers to relax the hand and get a clean release.
> 
> But with higher let off, and a hard wall, do you guys hook deeply? And do you drop a finger? Does anybody use the finger tips?
> 
> As always, I am experimenting. Thanks for your feedback.


If you hook deep into the fingers, you will not get a clean release; your hand will be bunched up tight, like it's cramped. From the finger tip, the string should be in the first joint, no farther back than that. It's where I put the string.

I use 3 fingers under the nock, most of the pressure taken up by the index and second fingers. I shoot longbow, so I don't have any "let off". A hard wall to me is brick or possibly ironwood. 

--Artúr


----------



## Bootch

*hook??*

"I shoot a Montega and with three fingers under, I hook into the first first crease of the first and third finger and onto the pad between the first and second crease of the middle finger similar to recurve shooters...... most consistent release for me!


----------



## Limey

I shoot with 3 split fingers and hook to the 1st crease.

I draw the bow with the weight accross all 3 but with more on the lower two as the top finger anchors behind one of my teeth.

I find this way the arrow stays down and on the rest.


----------



## mitchell

With all due respect, for some, a very deep hook may not seem to work well. But historically, some of the greatest scores were put up by guys who hooked well past the first joint. And I believe some Olympic style shooters do that today (see Rick McKinney's book, The Simple Art of Winning). And rather than cramp the hand, it should relax the hand and flatten it out, if done correctly. Of course these guys were not dealing with let off and shorter bows.

But we are using different equipment, and many like myself are primarily interested in hunting. 

I'm interested in learning what works for others, and if may are going between the first joint and the finger tips.


----------



## Harperman

I place the string in the first joint of all three fingers, and draw with 3-Under...I get settled-in, and completely drop the ring finger off of the string, making it 2-Under..As for the deep hook, Most good FITA/Olympic archers (Recurve) recomend shooting that way, it keeps the back of the hand flat and relaxed, and give a smooth, consistant release when an Archers back tension and alignment are correct..Take a look at some of the video's on YouTube of the Korean Oly. archers shooting...Harperman


----------



## BOHO

I draw with 2 and shoot with 2. I hold and shoot from the first joint in both fingers.


----------



## TexasGuy

Harperman said:


> I place the string in the first joint of all three fingers, and draw with 3-Under...I get settled-in, and completely drop the ring finger off of the string, making it 2-Under..As for the deep hook, Most good FITA/Olympic archers (Recurve) recomend shooting that way, it keeps the back of the hand flat and relaxed, and give a smooth, consistant release when an Archers back tension and alignment are correct..Take a look at some of the video's on YouTube of the Korean Oly. archers shooting...Harperman



You must remember......these recurve/longbow/Olympic recurve "deep-hookers" (who are holding a full 40-45 lbs. at anchor) are a far cry from compound finger-shooters holding 15-20 lbs. at anchor......the recurve guys (and I shot recurves exclusively for 20 years) NEED the deeper hook.....the let-off and super-light holding weight of compounds makes hooks past the first joint unnecessary and, in fact, a liability......:darkbeer:


----------



## jerrytee

TexasGuy said:


> With a 65% let-off compound and fingers, I shoot off my fingertips ("hook" is not quite to the first joint of my fingers).....
> 
> Gives me a much cleaner release, with less tendency to "pluck" the string away from my face upon release.....easier to pull straight-back off the wall....
> 
> I draw split-finger.....index finger above/middle and ring below nock.....and drop the top (index) finger as I near full-draw.....anchor with two below....no pinch at all when shooting my 42" Mathews Apex....


Same for me but I drop the bottom finger off.


----------



## marcusjb

TexasGuy said:


> You must remember......these recurve/longbow/Olympic recurve "deep-hookers" (who are holding a full 40-45 lbs. at anchor) are a far cry from compound finger-shooters holding 15-20 lbs. at anchor......the recurve guys (and I shot recurves exclusively for 20 years) NEED the deeper hook.....the let-off and super-light holding weight of compounds makes hooks past the first joint unnecessary and, in fact, a liability......:darkbeer:


Good point


----------



## fmoss3

shoot a hoyt montega. split finger dropping top index at full draw bottom finger barely on, so basically a one finger release. hook up at first joint.
Try and touch pinky and thumb at anchor....this will cause you to keep your wrist straight. then it's a matter of back tension.
Frank:embara:


----------

